

Boy or Girl paradox - MikeCapone
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Boy_or_Girl

======
kqr2
A similiar "paradox" is the infamous Monty Hall Problem:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_Problem>

------
clayrab
I actually had an argument with my statistics professor about this...

The question she gave was basically this: 'The king has one sibling, what is
the probability that it is a boy?'

I actually took an opposing view to her initially and then came back the next
day saying that it is ambiguous and depends on what we assume about the king,
but she wouldn't even agree with me on that.

------
pwim
The non-ssl version loads much faster:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boy_or_Girl>

I'm curious as to why wikimedia is even offering all their content over ssl in
the first place.

~~~
kqr2
This might be useful in a country where the government censors certain topics.

~~~
stipes
The government would still know (if they were logging traffic) that you
accessed the page. In this case, as it is publicly accessible, the encryption
is fairly meaningless.

~~~
studer
The HTTP request is also encrypted, so figuring out what page you accessed on
a site with millions of pages isn't quite as easy as you make it sound...

